# ACC fault!



## Lomnex (Nov 15, 2011)

I get a message saying ACC fault!, that deactivates the whole cruisecontrol. 

Got this log 
Wednesday,18,April,2012,21:55:02:21071 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 3C0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 
4F 52 53 55 56 5D 62 65 6C 72 77 

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ9E562861 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb 
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 QG HW: 03L 907 309 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC F000AG 6212 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0000078 
Shop #: WSC 84224 928 600520 
VCID: 7AF00E4C35C4789 

1 Fault Found: 
053283 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for Automatic Distance Regulation 
U1023 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 8 
Mileage: 55781 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.21 
Time: 06:37:41 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 1978 /min 
Speed: 101.0 km/h 
(no units): 0.00 
(no units): -0.40 
(no units): 0.0 
Bin. Bits: 00000110 
(no units): 0.0 

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 T HW: 02E 927 770 AJ 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1912 
Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000805210504 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551 
VCID: 244C1034E7C0DE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 R HW: 3C0 614 109 R 
Component: J104 C4 440 V3 0013 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795060827 
Coding: 0024877 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 2D5AF510B40A1F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AM HW: 5K0 907 044 AM 
Component: Climatronic 130 0305 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW46.rod 
VCID: 76E81A7CC9DC1C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009495333 
Coding: EFE28FCB01041A0047978F0017000000000BFB476440216D170000000000 
Shop #: WSC 40410 222 90895 
VCID: 336EE368522E491 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 200109 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997 
Shop #: WSC 40410 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB 
Component: RLS 310309 054 0402 
Coding: 00471277 
Shop #: WSC 40410 

2 Faults Found: 
02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 84 
Mileage: 50156 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 11.50 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 84 
Mileage: 50260 km 
Time Indication: 0 

Freeze Frame: 
ON 
Voltage: 11.75 V 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 L HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0021 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 06530906802325 
Coding: 300107 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 448CB0B4C780FE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 567 J HW: 3C0 907 567 J 
Component: AC201 RDW A 031 0232 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000040543 
Coding: 0010000 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: 3260E66CAD34409 

2 Faults Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 14 
Reset counter: 116 
Mileage: 52380 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2030.14.08 
Time: 20:44:43 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 94 

00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10101100 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 8 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 55764 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.20 
Time: 15:22:16 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 16 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0069 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12030906590002 
Coding: 030180 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: E6C8CA3C117C6C9 

1 Fault Found: 
01319 - Control Module for Distance Control (J428) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101101 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 8 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 55764 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.20 
Time: 15:22:16 

Freeze Frame: 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000001 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J 
Component: J234__300 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2P5P610 
Coding: 0012336 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 448CB0B40780FE9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ 
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CR 
Coding: 0201721 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 74EC207417A00E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 B 
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000226 
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 C HW: 3C8 920 870 C 
Component: KOMBI H05 0110 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 140D00 
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod 
VCID: 2B5EFB08421E111 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None 
Part No: 1K0 815 007 BQ 
Component: Standheizer 022 3905 
Revision: 00022000 Serial number: 09017794000000 
Coding: 0021012 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 74EC207417A00E9 

2 Faults Found: 
01408 - Under-Voltage Shut-Off (fixed Value) 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2127.15.31 
Time: 16:00:01 

Freeze Frame: 
Part Throttle 
Temperature: 93.0°C 
Temperature: -48.0°C 

00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 6 
Reset counter: 40 
Mileage: 52258 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2029.14.26 
Time: 19:36:32 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 J HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 2900R0932080FD 
Coding: FDAD7F07506E13009002 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 285404049BE83A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 799 H HW: 3C0 959 799 H 
Component: IMMO 070 0383 
Revision: 00070000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 3E78C25C696C949 

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G 
Component: ELV 027 0380 
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0084 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667393549 
Coding: 010000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: 26480A3C51FC2C9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7091003 
Coding: 06050000010000920000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2F66EF187E066D1 

1 Fault Found: 
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 84 
Mileage: 49080 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P 
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000757598119 
Coding: 0004279 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4084BCA41398E29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb 
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 J HW: 5N1 909 148 F 
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.071 0503 
Revision: 1AH02250 Serial number: 00090360086602 
Coding: 0000258 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3972D1407042B31 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-799-46.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 799 H HW: 3C0 959 799 H 
Component: 09 KESSY PQ46 R 070 0231 
Revision: 00070000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 00910A0001C60E763602941570004FCE70580103242498 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3E78C25C696C949 

Part No: 1K8 951 605 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H09 9002 

Part No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611 

Part No: 3C0 951 171 C 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611 

1 Fault Found: 
00323 - Vehicle Inclination Sensor (G384) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 91 
Mileage: 54888 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2096.14.21 
Time: 16:04:03 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 456 C HW: 3C8 035 456 C 
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0070 
Revision: 00H05001 Serial number: 75805001016405 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 285404049BE83A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 2900R0932080FD 
Coding: 01030101 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
VCID: E6C8CA3C117C6C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H04 0054 
Coding: 000006 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P 
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000751498202 
Coding: 0004278 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 4182B9A01892EB1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 A HW: 3C8 907 801 B 
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-10498 0003 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000036213 
Coding: 0000057 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 285404049BE83A9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3493064 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 346CE07457204E9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0003 
Coding: 00000053 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0003 
Coding: 00000053 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B 
Component: RNS-MID H04 3810 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J7091003 
Coding: 06050000010000920000 
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2F66EF187E066D1 

1 Fault Found: 
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 84 
Mileage: 49080 km 
Time Indication: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 5D: Operations Labels: 3C0-035-151.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 D HW: 3C0 035 151 D 
Component: J738 012 0020 
Revision: 00012000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 193231C0D082931 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000833181 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3162E960A8327B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 959 799 H HW: 3C0 959 799 H 
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00070000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000 
Coding: 0161211 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3E78C25C696C949 

2 Faults Found: 
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 55668 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.17 
Time: 15:10:19 

01477 - System Switched Off 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 55710 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.19 
Time: 17:07:54 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0022 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 525PA8-J930343 
Coding: 0020008 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: E7D6C738D676751 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q 
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000822972 
Coding: 0000144 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000 
VCID: 3260E66CAD34409 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 F HW: 7P6 035 730 F 
Component: TELEFON H09 2730 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660978650 
Coding: 0A00000000010100 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01015 
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW46.rod 
VCID: 356ADD70945A571 

2 Faults Found: 
9457427 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 13 [009] - Open Circuit 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 110 
Mileage: 51031 km 
Date: 2028.14.30 
Time: 18:50:13 

13636352 - Control Module Not Coded 
U1013 00 [009] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 105 
Mileage: 50851 km 
Date: 2028.14.28 
Time: 14:51:56 


End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 



The only fault i got left is: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None 
Part No SW: 3C0 907 567 J HW: 3C0 907 567 J 
Component: AC201 RDW A 031 0232 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000040543 
Coding: 0010000 
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193 
VCID: 3260E66CAD34409 

2 Faults Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 14 
Reset counter: 116 
Mileage: 52380 km 
Time Indication: 0 
 Date: 2030.14.08 
Time: 20:44:43 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 94 

00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 10101100 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 8 
Reset counter: 124 
Mileage: 55764 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2097.14.20 
Time: 15:22:16 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 16 


Some days it work, other days it only work for 5minutes and other days just 2minutes. 
I dont understand whats wrong with it, anyone seen this before? 

Thanks


----------



## Lomnex (Nov 15, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

First off, thank you for posting a full Auto-Scan! :thumbup: 

Looking at the ACC codes: 



> 00532 - Supply Voltage B+
> 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent


 The module is not happy with the battery voltage, too low. Now I've seen this code in all kinds of modules over the years. Most common cause is you have the ignition on, but the engine not running and after a while the battery voltage dips below X voltage and modules can start to flag this code. In most cases it is a non-issue that doesn't come back. 

But in this case, if it keeps coming back, I would would want to make sure the wiring harness for this module has good clean connections. If there is something like a loose ground point then this code could keep coming back. 

Normally the airbag module is the first one to bitch and moan about low battery voltage. Since I didn't see that code in the airbag module, I would suspect the car's battery and charging system is up to par... doesn't hurt to double check it though.... but the more I think about this, the more likely I feel you could have a poor connection issue for the ACC. This could be a ground point, fuse, or even an cracked soldier joint on the circuit board of the module itself.... tracking down an issue like this can be .... fun.:banghead: Even better, it works at times... :banghead::banghead: 



> 00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference
> 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON


  eh... are you operating a pirate radio station from your car? This could be tied back to the voltage issue. Hopefully someone smarter than me will chime in on this one.


----------



## Lomnex (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me jef. 

I replaced the main battery as I though that might have been the issue at first, the second battery was running good at 14,4V. So It cant be the battery power anymore. Connections to both batterys are good. 

The problem is getting stranger as im looking into it.. I only get the "ACC fault" if the car has been sitting in the sun, and is hotter than our normal 10*C. Is there any relays controlling this thing? I read somewhere about a relay that screwed up, but cant find back to the site I read about it..:facepalm: 

No pirate radiostation in my car, draining power :thumbup:


----------



## ohaue (Sep 19, 2009)

>Lomnex wrote: Is there any relays controlling this thing? I read somewhere about a relay that screwed up, but cant find back to the site I read about it..:facepalm:

Yes there is a relay controling the ACC. It is called J788 and is located between the others relays under the instrument cluster. The relay has partnumber: 3C0 951 253 A. You can identify it by the number 479 in the front of the relay. It has nothing to do with power i think, but something to do with the CAN bus.

Don't know if this help 

Best regards
Otto


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Relay 479 only disconecting ACC from CAN. I have also this problem 

00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference

Sometime in winter when was -25 degree , last time even when ACC was not in use.


----------



## Lomnex (Nov 15, 2011)

I cant find Relay 479, everything i find behind the box on the left side of the steering wheel are relays with numbers that say 449 (small grey ones) and two larger 460. Any idea of the location or what it supposed to say next to the relay on the black plastic? 

Reason I havent followed up on this thread is because its been working without any problems for over a month now... 

Like spacewalker I first started having this problem driving up in the mountains with large snowpiles on both sides of the road, but back in town there was no problem. Thought it might be allergic to snow  

:banghead:


----------



## dready95 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a touareg V10 tdi, and I have the same issue. 
Yesterday I went through the "02 - engine" with VAG-COM and I cleared all messages. 
ACC was working fine, but 1 or 2 mn after that while driving the car on the highway, the acc was in fault again. I stopped, cleared the error message again and ACC was on again.. 

Any ideas of what it can be? I can buy another "acc radar" which is placed in the VW sign in the front, but as it cost 200€ I don't want to spend that money for nothing.... 

Thank you guys


----------



## Lomnex (Nov 15, 2011)

My problem got solved after a short trip to the garage.

Rear brakelight bulbs was giving an error to system, but was working... :screwy:
Replaceing both brakelight bulbes fixed the issue and the ACC has been working since.

Cost me 250$ to solve this idiotic problem at the garage :banghead: as the prices in Norway for one hour is very high.


----------



## gregtay (Apr 29, 2009)

Anyone else have solutions besides replacing the real tail light bulbs? (which i will try tomorrow since they are cheap!) I started having this exact same issue on my 2008 Touareg about a month ago. Now I am on a road trip and it worked for the first 700 miles... but now it just keeps disabling and showing the exact same codes as listed in this thread. I am still under warranty but I am out of town and only really trust my shop back home to diagnose... but would like to try to solve this so that I have cruise control for the drive home next week.

Any other thoughts? Thanks.

(and sorry for digging up an old thread!)


----------



## Mraaron (Dec 26, 2015)

*code 272 em interefernce re: adc*



gregtay said:


> Anyone else have solutions besides replacing the real tail light bulbs? (which i will try tomorrow since they are cheap!) I started having this exact same issue on my 2008 Touareg about a month ago. Now I am on a road trip and it worked for the first 700 miles... but now it just keeps disabling and showing the exact same codes as listed in this thread. I am still under warranty but I am out of town and only really trust my shop back home to diagnose... but would like to try to solve this so that I have cruise control for the drive home next week.
> 
> Any other thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> (and sorry for digging up an old thread!)


futher digging here  have same fault and totally at a loss about what to do, dealer is quoting $1900 gbp for new radar and $590 for new ecu parts only and wondering if anybody has had this problem and fixed it, or diagnosis steps??


----------



## arkadyema (Mar 17, 2019)

*ACC electromagnetic interference*

Anyoine any ideeas? is the module defective?
it works for 2-15 minutes..then..bum..acc error.. 

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 7L6 907 567 A HW: 7L6 907 567 A
Component and/or Version: AC201 RDW 1 031 0382
Software Coding: 0010000
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3C77D27B7B70863
2 Faults Found:

00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 268837 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.02.27
Time: 12:52:21

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0

00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101100
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 268686 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.02.23
Time: 07:59:31

Freeze Frame:
Count: 14


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

yes, is defective


----------



## JDIEINC (Apr 3, 2016)

170,000 miles.


----------



## arkadyema (Mar 17, 2019)

*Senzor distronic Adaptive Cruise Control-ACC( tempomat adaptiv)*

My sensor was not defective--my main battery was low...now it works like a charm.

So..i was having the same ACC electromagnetical crap..influence my ass..It was the main battery, under the drivers seat, that was on low voltage-around 12,2-12,3 Volts.
I also have a webasto battery in the luggage compartment- so my car didnt tell me anything was wrong with the power.
I took the ACC sensor apart. Nothing significant..Needless to say the sensor looked like crap after being openned. Anyway, I put it back..some glue on the sides and mounted it on the car. Nothing worked. ACC fault came after 10 meters. Next someone that runs a lot of Touaregs asked about the voltages..and told me to change the drivers battery. After that...everyting worked perfect. 
All you guys here and there..defective module..change it. The dealership called me in for a software update and realignment..at some crazy prices. NO WAY.


----------

